# New member as well



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Dear Forum,Nice to find a spot to commiserate, although it does not make me feel better to know so many others are suffering. I see my own story over and over again in these forum posts. No medications seems to work for me; ground flax seed did help with the bloating and pain for about a month, and now it has flarred again and the pain and bloating are back two fold. I also went through all the tests, all the "oscopies" to learn I had IBS and there is no cure or treatment. I learned this only in October so I am trying to learn all I can. I find that forums often have more information and support than doctors. I will be flying from my home in Nova Scotia to California in January and I am very concerned about the flight, my first with IBS. Any advice on medications that will stop symptons for 8 hours, and tips on eating leading up to the flight, any helpful info will be greatly appreciated. I will be coming back to this site for support and sure appreciate that it is available.Pamela


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I just took my first flight since my IBS-D started. I was terrified but it wasn't too bad. I booked the flight later in the day as I know my IBS is worse in the mornings. I asked my Dr. for a valium for the flight, as I knew I'd be nervous about the flight and my IBS. I also ate lightly and stayed away from anything that might cause my IBS to be worse. I took some Imodium the morning of the flight to make sure I didn't have any D surprises on the plane. I also made sure I had enough stuff in my bag to keep me occupied during the flight(books, MP3 etc) as I knew if I wasn't distracted I would worry about my IBS more. It worked out pretty well. I had a few tummy issues in the morning after breakfast(as usual) but I didn't have any problems during the flight.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi pamelaIm sorry to hear that you are in a bad way. the good thing about IBS A/C/D is that it can simply stop all of its own accord and leave you alone for days, weeks, months or years. so there is always hope. have you tried probiotics? they may help. as with diet, keep it simple and eat what works for you as everybody is different when it comes to IBS. what works for me may not work for you and viceversa.i hope you get some relief soonIan


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks to Degrassi and Ian,Good to know someone had an uneventful flight. I have tried Immodium, but it doesn't work for me. I did get a Xanax script from my doctor so I won't be anxious. Good tip to keep occupied; it will need to be a big book, flying from Halifax, to Toronto, to Denver, to Reno where I will meet my new twin grand daughters for the first time. Best case scenario, I will have a remission. I know Ian, I had a three week remission after a three month full flare up, my first and when all the tests were conducted. I was so hoping it wouldn't come back, but hey, there are many worse things in life people have to deal with. Worst case in I will be the middle of one of these full out flares. Mine is like water and explosive, so far, no matter what I eat. Of course I stay away from beans, fried foods, raw veggies, but I've tried nothing but rice and water for three days and it did not make any difference. I did get some pads, especially useful for nights when I can't make it the bathroom. Has anyone had experience with contacting the airline with special request to be seating next to bathroom?Thanks again,Pamela


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Pamela, The thought of flying absolutely terrifies me too - so much so that earlier this year was able to send my wife and daughter on a holiday abroad but without me. During their time away (only 1 week) I had a couple of bad days, so I was glad I decided to stay at home as it would have spoiled their fun. Your idea of contacting the airline sounds like a very good idea to me. These days more and more people associate with IBS so you might find a sypathetic ear - airline companies do seem accomdating with most situations.The only suggestion I could make is to take with you an 'emergency clean-up kit' just in case. This is made up of a clean pair of underwear and a pack of baby wipes. I keep similar in a carrier bag in the car and it gives me the confidence to know I can address the situation that my fears are founded on. I have never had to use my kit in nearly 4 years of IBS. I think that if you know you can cope _if_ your fears come true then you are more prepared to face them. Plus the kit isn't exactly going to take-up that much room in your hand luggage. Unfortunately, IBS cannot be turned off and on to suit, and I know mine can turn around and change in an instant. Your idea of monitoring your diet before the flight is also a good one.Hope this idea isn't too yucky for you, and I wish you all the very best of health for your jouney (and the trip home too!).


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Not in the least yucky! A great idea I will use on my trip. Thanks for passing it along


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forums - that seems to be the cruelest part for folk with severe symptoms - when my IBS flared up badly about 10 years' ago now - I found blessed relief in probiotics - acidophillus - summat like that - for about 3 months - and then its efficacy seem to taper off - dunno why.I suppose all I can add to the mix - be prepared - eat long before your flight - there are of course toilets on the flight - so take comfort in that and plenty of immodium.Good luck - do let us know how you go on.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

SueIt tapered off because you took it for too long. you only need to take them 1 or 2 times daily for 2 to 4 weeks at a time. they should be treated like anitibiotics.if you had stopped taking them in a 4 week time frame you probably could have achieved a partial recovery maybe even a 90 % recovery if you had the right strain.cheersIan


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

When I was flying with IBS-D, I just popped Imodium before going to the airport, and didn't eat a couple hours before-hand. Someone (sorry, forgot the name) mentioned getting valium for the flight - did that help you?I'm actually getting on a plane this Thursday for Florida... very early flight (have to be at airport for 5:30am, despite having priority check-in).. flight is leaving at 8am. I'm hoping that being up so early will work in my favor for possibly napping during the flight, but I'm also trying to think of a relaxant I can take. I have Ativan, but it doesn't do anything for me. However, I see my psychiatrist before I leave -who prescribes all that stuff- so maybe I can get something!Any suggestions?? My problem now is C, but when I get all nervous (which I probably will), the cramps start and I have severe pain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah well Ian tis academic now anyway cos I rarely suffer. How do you know you are supposed to take them like antibiotics - that was certainly NEVER suggested to me in the Health Food stop I bought them in and I'm assuming they would know what they were on about?Yeah I'd say a valium an hour or so before take off might help abit.Sue


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi sueBecause im a qualified bacterial biologist. (1997 London)cheersIan


----------



## moonsong (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Pamela,Have you ever tried eating plain rice for a few meals and toast...that usually helps me... Meat is usually constipating for me...but I know its not for some others. You might give the plain rice and toast a 'try' and see how you react before your flight. Anyway...good luck to you! Somehow you WILL make it...try not to worry too much...even if that is easier said than done. Some people try Immodium and it works well to stop diarrhea, but that doesn't work well with me at all... It gives me cramps and makes me bloated and uncomfortable.I was wondering if you have ever tried a product made by "Lily of the Desert' called Herbal Stomach Formula...it is very soothing for the bowels and the stomach, both. Also... do you take probiotics? And enzymes? I would really recommend both. Best wishes to you, Pamela!







Love, Moonsong


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm the one that suggested Valium. It worked great for me. My doc gave me 6 pills, and I only used 2(one there and one on the way back). I took it on the way to the airport, about an hour before my flight. It really helped with the nervous " butterfly" in the stomach feeling I usually get. It made me a bit drowsy but nothing too bad. It stopped my worrying and nervousness that makes my IBS-D worse. Airlines are pretty good about helping you book seats to accomodate you. I'm 6'4" so I wanted a seat with more leg room. We asked the booking agent and she gave me the bulkhead seat by the emergency exit. On the way back though, there were no bulkhead seats so I asked them for a seat close to the back by the bathrooms. It was no problem. Even if you aren't able to book them in advance you can always ask the flight attendants if you can switch seats with someone. They are really good about that. Or the flight might not even be 100% booked and you can ask to move seats.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info degrassi.I see my psychiatrist tomorrow, so may see if she can give me some for the flight. I am going to be travelling with my fiance and his family, so I have physical support there... of course, getting up at 4am just to get to the airport, and still having to check in 2 hours beforehand is what makes me feel nervous. I want to be able to take something that will inevitably sedate me for the most part. My fiance actually came out and said that if I can get a script for a sedative, that he really wouldn't mind pushing me around in a wheelchair. His Mom understands the situation and got us good seating via her cousin who works for the travel agency, so I can probably even ask her beforehand to check and see that that would be okay. I really don't know though... I just know that if I could knock myself out for the whole thing, then I'd feel MUCH better about the travel factor period.I've only ever flown a tiny plane... wasn't even leaving the province! So naturally, I felt claustrophobic and it really worked up my stomach. Now is the first time I'll be leaving the country and flying, so I'm remaining calm about it, but still have a bad feeling about the early morning jitters with this flight. I used to be D, but am now C... the valium wouldn't have any complications with that though, right?


----------



## Man Utd (Jan 21, 2009)

HiPersonally I would try taking Lopermide (Imodium) so atleast then you wouldn't have to worry about going to the toilet.Another suggestion would ust be to try and sleep on the flight


----------

